# Whelen ION LEDs



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with Whelen's new product called the "Ion"? I have ordered four of them in all amber (they are available in split color). My plan is to put them on the running board posts. Just curious of anyone has used these yet?


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

They look a lot like soundoffs ghost leds.


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

I have not worked with them before. Was thinking about adding LED's to my step up bar posts as well. Would love to see how it looks.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

they are bright and more for direct on than side warning


----------



## jpar247 (Jan 30, 2009)

I bet the LINZ6 put out way more light, they also can do split colors


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

they are a brighter than the LINZ6 they are built for head on lighting. not for off axxis


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Fire_n_Ice;1289783 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Whelen's new product called the "Ion"? I have ordered four of them in all amber (they are available in split color). My plan is to put them on the running board posts. Just curious of anyone has used these yet?


I saw those a t the strobe shop when I was down their the other day, how much did they run you??


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

if whelen is trying to compete with sound off they are doing it well. These are pretty nice lights. Done a fair amount of them already. 

prices should be around 80 per....but not from me of course..i don't sell on plowsite..


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

George, where are these being installed, for the most part. I realize they can go "anywhere", I'm just curious where alot of people are putting them.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

kitn1mcc;1290192 said:


> they are a brighter than the LINZ6 they are built for head on lighting. not for off axxis


Thats a TIR style light, same brightness head on, but the linear's are far brighter off axis.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

kitn1mcc;1289931 said:


> they are bright and more for direct on than side warning


They appear to be TIR style LED, they should put out the same light as LIN6 (same generation and number of LED's no?), just may be less effective when viewing off axis though.

Yeah, they do look very similar to the Sound Off Ghost lights.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

They are great lights and the nice think about them is they are very thin top to bottom so with the smaller grills they work out nicely. They are very bright and we have done numerous installed in grills and under rearview mirrors. They also offer the in a surface mount version as well. We have them all on the web site. They do not offer the split patterns like the LINZ6s.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

Strobesnmore;1328778 said:


> They are great lights and the nice think about them is they are very thin top to bottom so with the smaller grills they work out nicely. They are very bright and we have done numerous installed in grills and under rearview mirrors. They also offer the in a surface mount version as well. We have them all on the web site. They do not offer the split patterns like the LINZ6s.


They do offer the Ions in split pattern/color. The demos I just looked at today were red/blue and amber/clear. FINALLY placed my order today, I'm sticking with amber/amber.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes they have splits in different colors, but unlike the LINz6s the all red are not available in a split red/red. Sorry if I caused any confusion.


----------

